# Remember me -ode to the irresponsible breeder



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

REMEMBER ME -ODE TO THE IRRESPONSIBLE BREEDER 
- Trudie James - 

Remember me, though I know that you won't 
I'm the pup that you bred, I'm the soul that you owned 

Remember my mum, though you'll just get confused 
She's the bitch that you broke, she's the womb that you used 

Remember the vet that you didn't call 
When the blood ran so dark in our cold dank stall 

Remember how cruelly you kicked me away 
When I dared lick your hand - I just wanted to play 

Remember the age that you wrenched me from mum 
With my hold on life fragile and my weaning not done 

Remember the home that you didn't check 
That kept me outside with a chain round my neck 

You'll remember the blood money you exchanged for my life 
You'll remember the goodies it bought you and the wife 

Now imagine my fate and cringe with your shame 
See my sad lifeless eyes and my skeletal frame 

I've known neglect and abuse I feared never would end 
When Death came for your pup, it came as a friend 

There are thousands just like me in the yard, street and pound 
And whilst bad breeders breed this grim cycle goes round 

You failed in your duty though I was born at your will 
Now I'm your fatal shadow that walks by you still 

I hope, my cruel breeder, that your guilt's worth your gain 
You filled your car with my fear, bought your beer with my pain 

But no act goes unnoticed and no sin goes unpaid 
You'll account for my life at the end of your days 

I'll be right there beside you when at your Reckoning you stand 
You'll remember me then - it's my blood on your hands .


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

:cryin: I've never read that one before it's really heart breaking.

Terri


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

It's a new one to me to Terri, say's it very well I think. Shame those that its aimed won't read it and even if they do they won't give a sh*t.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

new to me too

Gave me goosepimples   

Like you say though, those that should read it, wont


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Very touching, sad but true


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Not one I've seen before,
So sad


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

sooo tempted to email it to all the puppy farms!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Having just read a newbie's post on their very sick puppy, that brought tears to my eyes. How sad that it is so true. And as you say those that should read it won't give a damn


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Heartbreaking.

Reminds me of something i saw the other day on animal planet - one of the american rescue programmes. A beautiful rottie, absolute skin and bone, chained up in the SNOW, no food or shelter. Poor thing literally couldnt stand. How can anyone do that to a dog, and what kind of person would sell a pup to someone who would do that?  Her little face broke my heart.

At the end it showed her in her new home, fit, fat, healthy and playing with her new family of children. A lot wouldnt be so lucky im sure!!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Asked for this to put as a sticky in the breeding section..no harm asking and if one person reads it and decides against breeding then fab.:thumbup:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

JSR said:


> Asked for this to put as a sticky in the breeding section..no harm asking and if one person reads it and decides against breeding then fab.:thumbup:


Ill give a teary thumbs up to that :crying: :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Never read this one before and it's heartbreaking


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Very strong words.. To anyone who has a conscience.. :~(


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

:crying: :crying:


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

JSR said:


> Asked for this to put as a sticky in the breeding section..no harm asking and if one person reads it and decides against breeding then fab.:thumbup:





sue&harvey said:


> Ill give a teary thumbs up to that :crying: :thumbup:


And me. I might just print it out as well and if I hear of anyone getting a pup I'll let them read it and ask that they be very careful where they get the pup from.

Terri


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you PF.:thumbup:


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Aww how sad and touching!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

so sad and so true


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

:crying::crying:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:crying::crying::crying: I so wish this was'nt so true


----------



## YorkiesandJRTS<3 (Jul 26, 2010)

JSR said:


> Asked for this to put as a sticky in the breeding section..no harm asking and if one person reads it and decides against breeding then fab.:thumbup:


The poem brought me to tears as its so so true  however it seems that you regarding all breeders in this manner?


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

YorkiesandJRTS<3 said:


> The poem brought me to tears as its so so true  however it seems that you regarding all breeders in this manner?


Spent 25 years working for and with rescues and then ask me again what's my opinion on breeding...guessing by that point you'll have similar views. :thumbup:


----------



## Lady3131 (Nov 26, 2009)

Really sad :frown:

The saddest thing though is that most of these bad breeders never feel the guilt they should..


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh my god! Ive never read something as heartbreaking as that... as others have said, its a shame that the people that need to read things like this never will. And then again, would they be that bothered by words if they can treat animals like that?

It just makes me want to run home and give Harry a big cuddle!


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Very sad..... but, very true...... very touching.... if only more byb would see and read this.... but, then again, probably half of them cant even read !!!!! I look at my dogs playing away without a care in the world...... if only they knew what life could have been like !!! Pamx


----------



## labradorann (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow, Trudie sure has a way with words, sounds like I'm not the only one who was brought to tears just reading that. 

Just thinking about the kind of life some of these dogs "live" at the hands of puppy mill breeders, just makes me literally sick. My dad bred dogs, and I know quite a few breeders and they're all wonderful, they love their dogs and money isn't their main goal at all.

I downloaded this report last night, its got some good advice for anyone who does want to breed dogs without running a puppy mill. Its here so you don't have to go to the site


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I have just copied and pasted it on one of them pages on facebook that have animals for sale, makes me mad


----------



## VioletRoses1000 (Feb 19, 2012)

Very excellent poem. It is so true, I just know that irresponsible breeders will see all the souls of those dogs they used when they die and are going to be judged. Dogs are not creatures to be taken lightly; they do many services to humans and are great companions. God will punish whoever did them wrong.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

That is so so true but so sad, but i would like to point out when anyone sells any animal its a risk that is taken, even responsible breeders as some owners dont keep in contact after the animal is bought so no one knows what happened to the dog, I guess its the same for rescues its the people who actually abuse animals that need to read this, So sad


----------



## collielover333 (Feb 8, 2012)

who ever did tHAT, WELL you got me to tears, But is so very true!!!!! hope there is know breeders like that on here. have a nice day.x


----------



## cara brand (Feb 26, 2012)

This is so sad but true feel like sending it to the breeder that ive just reported.


----------



## maxandskye (Jan 31, 2009)

That brought tears to my eyes !


----------



## Isachar (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh what a lovely ode...but so sad...brought tears to my hubbys eyes whilst i read it out!....and we are in the process if finding a well bred KC Yorkie in Manchester where we have just moved to....how the hell do we pick the right breeder?


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

Sat here bawling my eyes out at this, think it came home even stronger as I have a litter of 5 week old pups I am starting to vet homes for. Puppy cuddles required to reassure myself that I would NEVER let this happen to any of them.


----------



## FEJA JUODAS (May 19, 2010)

ref point about short chain lives...i was at hospital yesterday outside waiting with my dogs whild mother paid visit to someone...and whilst delighted unusually to have several passer byers stroke and be nice to my dogs...one man said it is such a shame that so many dogs are bought to just be put on 1 meter chains tied up outside...

unprompted i add...i am not into making comments like that to strangers but he just said what was on his mind...

and he added without adequate water or food as tied up the dogs cant compain...

why do people have dogs like that ? ah, well if you ask them as i have a few times there are 2 standard reasons..

1. it is a hunting dog let loose about 1 month of the year when used for that the rest of the time not a house dog and to stop it running off

2. it is a GUARD dog...

now this last reason which i always reply to saying well what use is a so calleed guard dog tied up outside the house ? he cant GET at any perceived burglers hey !

amazing how stupid humans are hey !

Puppy farm breeders and large quantity breeders are not going to read this i agree. if they did it would not affect them.

still worth publishing. people BUY dogs from such people ! 

that will never be eliminated of course. animals have no real voices. are victims of human desires and ideas. 

if there were no market for such dogs that would prevent the suffering. i add, not naming anyone, i am DELIGHTED when i see lists on the breed club website of puppies unsold age 3 months and over ! some a full litter age 1 year old ! i do them NO publicity myself because they will only start up again if they get rid of them is my logic ! whover breeds dogs should be prepared to keep them if unsold to good homes. easy to say not easy to enforce. dog licenses should be monitored. owning animals should entail responsibilities. only with the risks of that could many suffering be saved.


----------



## peterscot423 (Mar 25, 2013)

No i seen before its very touching for me.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I've posted this onto another doggy forum I'm a member of (Keeping the author's name, and saying which site I got it from). It is incredibly touching, but sadly, as people have commented, the one's who need to read it won't, and if they did, wouldn't give a toss!


----------



## gracealexander (May 31, 2013)

This is very sad because I fear that the puppy I have bought was from a breeder like this.
I bought her 3 weeks ago from an Irish man who did not show me the mother and is now unreachable. My poor King Charles Cavalier Spaniel puppy has 3 hernias and a very bad cough. I can only imagine what is wrong with the other pups in the litter but especially the mother who was only a year old (apparently).

I would love to bring this puppy farmer down for the dogs that he could have sold to people who wouldn't fork out the costs I have to try and make her better!

If anyone knows the best way to go about this please let me know!


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

The best way to stop these puppy producers is to do your homework and not to buy from them.


----------



## Fendoodles (Jun 20, 2013)

JSR said:


> REMEMBER ME -ODE TO THE IRRESPONSIBLE BREEDER
> - Trudie James -
> 
> Remember me, though I know that you won't
> ...


Made me cry. lovely poem


----------



## Bonzo (Oct 7, 2013)

WOW. Trudie James, that is revolting, hysterical and primative... hard to believe such rubbish can be written.



JSR said:


> REMEMBER ME -ODE TO THE IRRESPONSIBLE BREEDER
> - Trudie James -
> 
> Remember me, though I know that you won't
> ...


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 13, 2013)

It's really heart breaking. This is so sad but it's true. Reading this really broke my heart. There are some people that are heartless and irresponsible. Every pet should be pampered and treated like their own family. I remember our neighbor's cruelty to his pet dog. I hope all pet owners are responsible enough and know how to handle their pet.


----------



## Kellys (Sep 6, 2014)

This is heartbreaking, so true ((


----------

